#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-26
<thinkjson> mhall119: thanks!
<mhall119> thinkjson: when do you start?
<thinkjson> two weeks
<thinkjson> they're flying me out on the 9th
<thinkjson> mhall119: ^^^
<mhall119> where?
<thinkjson> Edmund, OK
<thinkjson> mhall119: I've never been to Oklahoma in my life, and now I'm working for a company located there!
<thinkjson> brb - I have to go set up some appointments for training.
<thinkjson> hehe. they're so screwed.
<mhall119> um...
<zus> i cant seem to find a Debian Squeeze XFCE usb iso torrent. 
<DammitJim> zus, what are you doing, dude?
<zus> looking for a 64bit Debian Squeeze iso. 
<zus> DammitJim,  hi :)
<zus> tinkk im in the right place but i want  XFCE not Gnome
<jck77> zus: install it without the wm and then select XFCE
<DammitJim> xfce?
<DammitJim> hold on
<jck77> I think that's the best option
<zus> jck77, command line way? im not good with that
<jck77> zus: then why you dont use xubuntu?
<DammitJim> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/amd64/iso-cd/
<DammitJim> zus, will that do?
<DammitJim> there is adebian-6.0.2.1-amd64-xfce+lxde-CD-1.iso 
<jck77> DammitJim: that one should help him
<zus> i've never tried "Debian" before, jck77 
<DammitJim> what's your deal, zus ?
<zus> DammitJim,  lets see thanks
<DammitJim> Debian is awesome
<DammitJim> but there are a lot of details that Ubuntu takes care of for you
<zus> i keep hearing that lol
<DammitJim> I use both, but Ubuntu is what I'm getting my wife to use
<jck77> if you are not good with command line I do recommend ubuntu
<DammitJim> even though it looks the same to her (Debian and Ubuntu) since I run e17 on both, it's not as easy to cusomize as Ubuntu
<DammitJim> +1 jck77, 
<jck77> zus: on debian you might need to use a lot of command line to set the system right
<DammitJim> but hey, if you do jump into Debian, you'll learn a lot
<DammitJim> (not that you can't learn it in Ubuntu), but you are kinda forced to
<zus> im specifically waiting on the  new xubuntu on my main laptop, dual booted with bodhilinux. but on my desktop i wanted to check out debian
<DammitJim> zus, stick to Debian stable... you don't want to have to deal with development issues in testing
<zus> DammitJim, is that 6.0.2.1? and the xfce+lxde both  on one iso?
<DammitJim> yup
<zus> cool. thanks DammitJim, and jck77 
<zus> that sucks, connected to  7 of 7 peers, but now 0 to 0 peers for seed...maybe tomorrow?
<jck77> zus: did you tried the direct link?
<jck77> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/amd64/iso-cd/debian-6.0.2.1-amd64-xfce+lxde-CD-1.iso 
<zus> jck77,  sorry, i got the file from a torrent, and have it already but it wasnt seeding
<zus> i try to seed when possible - 
<thinkjson> !xkcd seed
<ubuntu-fl> thinkjson: http://xkcd.com/553/
<thinkjson> nailed it
<hubris> haha
<hubris> the same people
<hubris> how have you all been
<hubris> you guys should check out hack miami some time
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-27
<akgraner> itnet7, ping
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning dantalizing 
<zus> heya
<mhall119> hey zus, what's up?
<zus> not too much just installed bodhilinux onto an old desktop and reinstalled on my laptop...
<zus> two weeks ago i found aout about Enlightenment (E17) and realised my slow progression to a lightweight system.
<zus> waiting for oct. so i can dual boot Xubuntu and bodhilinux on this laptop.
<dorgan> ok in bash script if i have a variable called $line  and i want to echo out a script in the following way   echo -n "Line: $line_table"   how would i do that?  Is there a wrapper or something i need to put around $line?
<zus> does anyone know of a Internet site that lets me text message a phone free?, 
<jck77> zus: http://www.onlinetextmessage.com
<dorgan> usually you can just email a certain address and it goes through as a txt message
<dorgan> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/email-to-sms/
<zus> thanks  ill check them  out - sux cos i have  5 minutes left on the prepaid and the metro isnt  here haha
<mhall119> dorgan: try either ${line}_table or {$line}_table
<mhall119> I think one of those works
<dorgan> yeah ${line} was it
<dorgan> thanks
<mhall119> np
<zus> thanks guys, bbl
<DammitJim> hey mhall119 , hey dorgan , jck77 
<DammitJim> oh, there was dantalizing 
<mhall119> hey DammitJim 
<DammitJim> mhall119, what are you up to these days?
<mhall119> workin
<DammitJim> what kinda work?
<dantalizing> sup DammitJim 
<mhall119> DammitJim: http://10.cloud.ubuntu.com
<DammitJim> mhall119, is that your full time job now?
<mhall119> DammitJim: for the next couple weeks anyway
<mhall119> then  we'll move to another project
<mhall119> but we gotta get this ready for Oneiric's release
<DammitJim> oh, but your company takes care of 10.cloud.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> DammitJim: Canonical? yes
<DammitJim> wait... are you with john p?
<DammitJim> or who was it that worked for Canonical?
<zoopster> DammitJim: I work at Canonical
<zoopster> and so does mhall119
<DammitJim> oh cool
<DammitJim> do you guys see each other much?
<zoopster> heh...I see less of mhall119 now than I did when he was at Moffitt
<mhall119> lol, true
<akgraner> Overcoming the “Required” Use of Microsoft in College - http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Overcoming-the-Required-Use-of-Microsoft-in-College
<akgraner> In this interview Daniel Bray (Lupine) of the Ubuntu Florida LoCo Team explains how he was able to use Ubuntu instead of Microsoft to complete his college degree.
<akgraner> What's the FL LoCo team hashtag?
<akgraner> UbuntuFL?
<akgraner> itnet7, it's posted :-) and I added it to y'alls facebook page as well and tagged the loco team in the Twitter and identi.ca blurbs as well...
<mhall119> akgraner: nice!
<maxolasersquad> Looks like Dell doesn't do Ubuntu anymore.
<pleia2> they don't have any systems at the moment, but they plan on releasing more: http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-desktops/2011-August/003874.html
<maxolasersquad> pleia2: Thanks.  It looks like they won't have them on the website anymore.  Only businesses with sales reps can get them with Ubuntu from Dell.
<pleia2> maxolasersquad: I read it as "no consumers can buy from them right now, but they will in the future, right now only businesses can"
<mhall119> sucks either way
<maxolasersquad> My next laptop will be a System76 anyhow.  I'd rather go with a company whose commitment is firm.
<thinkjson> My next laptop will be a Macbook Pro :-P
<maxolasersquad> My next laptop will be a netbook.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-28
<dorgan> I'm here too now DammitJim
<DammitJim> that's cheating, dude!
<zus> hey guys
<maxolasersquad> Hey zus 
<zus> maxolasersquad,  howdy...
<zus> does anyone use google voice? i just set one up hoping to use my laptop as a glorified cell phone...but im afraid  having to chose a number for it to ring when people call my google number might go against  prepaid minutes
<maxolasersquad> I use GoogleVoice.
<maxolasersquad> If you make calls from your laptop, like through the Call button feature in GMail, then it has nothing to do with your cell phone and is free.
<maxolasersquad> If you make a call by having it ring your cell phone so when you pick up the call it calls the other person, then yes, even during the ringing, it is using your cell minutes.
<zus> thanks  maxolasersquad  cos i haev 4 minutes left till nextt month
<zus> silly walmart tracfones
<maxolasersquad> My daughter has a GVoice account and uses it to call her friends.  I gave her my headset and she really enjoys it.  One day I'll get her a proper microphone so she isn't tethered to her machine.
<dorgan> hello all
<dorgan> is the release party planned yet?
<zus> maxolasersquad,  yeah i need new headset mic,..
<dorgan> DammitJim: you still around?
<DammitJim> yeah
<DammitJim> did you fix it?
<DammitJim> or do you need me to beam it? ;)
<dorgan> nah i fixed it
<dorgan> so instead of takinga day for my process to run its now going to take ~1 hour
<dorgan> and then i have to do 2 more processes just to have 1 states worth of data :)  then 22 states to go
<DammitJim> what did you change?
<dorgan> instead of issuing a query for each possible +4 value...i just issue one query for the entire zip code
<dorgan> so i went from issuing 10,000 queries to 1
<dorgan> lol
<dorgan> such a novel SQL practice, and since i been just trying to wrap my head around all this GIS stuff to begin with it never even occurred to me to do that.
<dorgan> All for freaking Sales Tax
<DammitJim> lol
<DammitJim> awesome, dude!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-29
<mhall119> wow! yay! http://zareason.com/shop/Invenire-1220.html
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: ++
<itnet7> \o/ Sweet mhall119 that Rocks!!
<dantalizing> nice mhall119 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-30
<locodir-user> hello
<reya276> Morning, Do anyone here knows how to fix this Upstart issue http://pastebin.com/Z5pDBGNS
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-01
<mhall119> new blog: http://www.qimo4kids.com/2011/10/qimo-on-zareason-pcs/
<pleia2> mhall119: nice :)
<zus> Since there are no longer shipping CD's - Is it on a (Lug) person to provide labeled Cd's for Lug/Cd' releases for everyone attending Meetings and gatherings?
 * Jake2 forgot all the commands ugh
<mhall119> zus: our team will still get Ubuntu CDs, which we will pass out to whomever wants one
<zus> hi mhall119  thanks. was kinda thinking on starting up something in my area and was wondering all i would need to get started, 
<zus> http://bit.ly/qjAuIt lol G+ song
<mhall119> zus: itnet7 will let everybody know when we get the team CDs in, so we can arrange to get you some
<zus> mhall119,  i dont think i will need any just yet
<zus> but it did come to mind, of how i was going to get cd's - least i know where resources are.
<zus> i pretty much have a place i can hold a get together be it weekly and monthly (as long as people buy some kind of  food and drink)
<mhall119> zus: we probably won't get ours until closer to the end of the month
<mhall119> zus: will you be at UDS?
<zus> no, i wont be able to make it
<crashsystems> hello florida
<zus> hello crashsystems 
<zus> actually  i know nothing about UDS this time around
<mhall119> zus: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<zus> just  googled it  lol
<mhall119> in Orlando again, Oct 31 - Nov 4
<zus> irony = i was just  told to take  a girl to halloween horror nights....
<zus> im going to be saying a  lot of "wait here brb's "
<zus> how much will this cost?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-28
<govatent> hello world
<ShawnR> wow, aside from my 3 lines on the 22nd, you're the first to speak in 8 days :/
<ShawnR> hows it going?
 * ShawnR just realized that govatent said that 5 hrs ago
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-29
<itnet7> ;-)
<govatent> lol
<govatent> well i'm back now 
<govatent> i had stepped away
<ShawnR> stepped away? for 10 hrs?
<govatent> yea lol 
<govatent> i went out to work and just got back a while back
<ShawnR> haha
<ShawnR> so, i'm having a terrible time with dual displays (ATI HD5770)
<ShawnR> lose 3d unity when enabling that xenima....whatever option
<ShawnR> i had dual 19" 1280x1024 working ok, but now i have 1 1280x1024 as monitor 2 and a 24" 1080p display for monitor 1 and they don't play nice
<govatent> hum
<govatent> I have a 5450 with a single 1080p display so can't really comment on that issue 
<govatent> i just looked it up , i had no idea that xenima option was even there in ccc pannel 
<ShawnR> yeah, i didn't know that xenima was avail on nvidia until i was googling issues... i thought it was an ATI thing like eyefinity
<ShawnR> i hope this whole STEAM thing (btw, client public beta targeted in october) will get ATI and nvidia on the ball
<ShawnR> they have made intel look really good, though
<govatent> ive got the 5450 in my desktop and intel hd 4000 ivy bridge gpu in my system76 laptop
<govatent> i so hope to get in the steam beta to test 
<ShawnR> me, too
<govatent> the hd 4000 in my laptop has been great for all the indie games and stuff in the software center 
<ShawnR> yeah, my ATI card in this desktop and an nvidia in my daughter's just doesn't do so grand
<ShawnR> i wish it wasn't so hard to play something like minecraft in linux
<govatent> my desktop card is fairly old. 5450 with 256 ddr3 video memory 
<ShawnR> you know, a JAVA game, but you gotta jump through hoops, and at the end, it runs, and kinda smooth, but not great for what my HW really is
<ShawnR> you and me both
<govatent> are you talking about that library file in minecraft that needs an update? 
<ShawnR> this 5770 is the biggest/best card i can put in here anyways... it's my wife's shuttle (Q6600)
<ShawnR> govatent: among other things
<govatent> oh plus getting java itself 
<ShawnR> also, they want you to install oracle's java vs openjdk
<ShawnR> yeah
<ShawnR> and when all is said and don
<govatent> i found a group that is doing a ppa for oracle. makes it dead simple and quick to get java running and keep it updated from oracle 
<govatent> that's what i've been using on my systems when i want to use oracle's java
<govatent> has there been any word on how to get your name in for the beta selection?
<ShawnR> govatent: the article i read earlier today said that there would be an announcement later on about how to get into the beta
<govatent> cool
<govatent> gonna have to be on top of that
<ShawnR> and yeah, i used the ppa, but then if you wanna make a shortcut (say, for like a 7 yr old to use), it can be a PITA as sometimes openjdk is still default, or you get rid of it and you can't right-click, runwith and pick the oracle runtime
<ShawnR> me too
<govatent> true
<govatent> well i'm heading to bed. going to the hackmiami meeting tomorrow morning 
<ShawnR> ooh... FFmpeg 1.0 MultiMedia Library Released
<ShawnR> have fun with that, goodnight
<govatent> take care ill catch you later
<govatent> itnet7: ping
<itnet7> hey there!
<roaksoax> itnet7: duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude
<itnet7> roaksoax: how are you??
<roaksoax> itnet7: good good yourself?
<itnet7> roaksoax: not bad, looking forward to UDS, how about you??
<roaksoax> itnet7: mee too
<roaksoax> i'm not ready yt
<roaksoax> don't even have my visa yet
<itnet7> Wow!
<roaksoax> itnet7: yeah... ppl was late on sending me the documents
<itnet7> My tmux session is doing this wierd scrolling thing
<govatent> when are you guys leaving? 
<itnet7> I'm using a buddies PC
<itnet7> using putty
<itnet7> I leave on the 27th
<roaksoax> i leave on the 20th
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-24
<ahoneybun> so now we can have locos in countys>? like a Broward County Ubuntu LoCo?
<ahoneybun> hey Bryanstein 
<mhall119> ahoneybun: only if we had a good reason for it, which we don't
<ahoneybun> mhall119, oh ok
<mhall119> ahoneybun: the policy is to try and keep loco teams at the *country* level
<mhall119> USA has a blanket exception that allows per-state teams
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I dont like that picture from fossetcon 
<ahoneybun> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/092014/fossetcon2014_02.jpg
<ahoneybun> I have such a mean face XD
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nah, you look fine
<ahoneybun> lol you all look like you belong lol
 * ahoneybun is cheating on Ubuntu Touch
<JoseeAntonioR> that reminds me, I need to upload pictures I took
 * JoseeAntonioR keeps reading Philosophy texts
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-26
<ahoneybun> jose, mhall119 ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ponf
<ahoneybun> mhall119, are you to be at libreplanet 2015?
<mhall119> haven't heard of that before
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-27
 * ahoneybun is watching mhall119 at xdacon 13
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-21
<jck77> Hello everyone from Davie FL
<mhall119> hi jck77 
 * mhall119 googles Davie
<mhall119> ah, down south
<mhall119> ahoneybun_ and KeithIMyers are near-ish there
<jck77> hello mhall119 
<mhall119> I'm up near Tampa myself
<jck77> well not south like kendall or homestead hehe
<mhall119> south of me :)
<jck77> sure
<mhall119> jck77: FYI, there's a release party near you next month: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/3199-ubuntu-1510-release-party/
<jck77> I used to enter here like a year ago but not that often... since I got the email for "release party" close from home I was like hell yeah finally 
<jck77> yes yes
<mhall119> and they did an Ubuntu Hour last weekend
<jck77> I lost interest before because all the meetings were in Melbourne 
<jck77> cool, missed that one
<mhall119> also, we're going to have an UbuCon in Orlando this November as part of FOSSETCON (I'm writing up the announcement for that as we speak, actually)
<jck77> is anyone here a Linux certified?
<jck77> cool
<mhall119> not me
<mhall119> Bryanstein: ping, is FOSSETCON CFP closed? If so, can you send me any declined talks that might be Ubuntu related?
<ahoneybun> hola
<ahoneybun> hey jck77
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119
 * ahoneybun pokes balloons
<ahoneybun> I might not be flashing a N10 for the party XD
<ahoneybun> since I told the owner it wipes the tablet
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: do you need a device?
<jck77> hey ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> well I have my N4 still and I'm sure balloons would send my his awesome N7 np
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> jck77: where in davie are you near?
<Garheade> Anyone tried using ubuntu on the N5? Even more important, are there any plans to bring it to the N5 or 6 'officially'?
<mhall119> Garheade: there's a community port for the N5 that's pretty good from what I hear
<mhall119> no plans for Canonical to support the N6
 * ahoneybun was about to say that
<Garheade> So the natural next question is, where can I get my hands on one that has it preinstalled?
<mhall119> Garheade: Europe :)
<mhall119> or India
<mhall119> China soon
<mhall119> sadly none of the current ones are available in the USA
<Garheade> Thats just silly... and annoying.
<mhall119> Garheade: well it's not intentional, it's just that the first two OEMs to deliver phones, don't do business over here yet
<mhall119> Canonical is still working with US-capable OEMs to get a device shipped here
<Garheade> It's a shame really. I was waiting for an Ubuntu phone in the US but had to fallback to the N6 because it wasn't out yet... I know it can't really be helped but gosh darn it, it's frustraing.
<mhall119> Garheade: you can run it on the Nexus 4, that's officially supported
<mhall119> and if you can get an MX4 Ubuntu Edition, that I've heard works over here too (3G might be flaky, but 4G should work)
<Garheade> My N4 has an amazingly flaky battery so that wouldn't really work for regular use.
<mhall119> mine is starting to decline too :(
 * ahoneybun has his replaced about 1 month or so back
<ahoneybun> I killed it XD
<ahoneybun> mhall119: get on hangouts more!
 * ahoneybun is out
<jck77> ahoneybun: im like 3 miles from Costco  
<ahoneybun> jck77: which costco ?
<ahoneybun> theres a few
<ahoneybun> by the tower?
<jck77> yes tower shops 
<jck77> I live on state road 84 
<jck77> This is Davie but close to Plantation
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-22
<ahoneybun> right 84 and universty
<ahoneybun> sorry I'm watching Doctor Who
<ahoneybun> thats right by NSU where there are FLUX meetings
<ahoneybun> (Florida Linux Users Group)
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> ahoneybun: for what?
<ahoneybun> the tux thing
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> you keep changing venue for our conversation, I can't keep up :)
<jck77> ahoneybun: didnt know that
<jck77> ill try to to go to next meet up 
<ahoneybun> please do jck77 :)
<ahoneybun> XD mhall119
<ahoneybun> jck77: http://www.meetup.com/south-florida-linux/events/cjtbklytnbbc/ ; http://www.meetup.com/soflalinux/events/225285311/
<jck77> thanks
<ahoneybun> np
<mhall119> ahoneybun: can I use the image of balloons from https://sweetfoss.wordpress.com/2014/10/04/fossetcon-2014/ for a blog post announcing UbuCon@FOSSETCON 2015?
<ahoneybun> image of ballons?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> ahoneybun: this one: https://sweetfoss.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/fossetcon-2014-4.jpg
<mhall119> balloons == Nick Skaggs
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> the person
<mhall119> balloons: see how confusing you make things? :)
<ahoneybun> sure of course mhall119
<mhall119> thanks
<ahoneybun> np
<mhall119> ahoneybun: btw, I google image searched "fossetcon ubuntu" and that blog post of yours was the best image I found
<ahoneybun> oh boy'
<ahoneybun> lets improve that this year
<ahoneybun> btw the people I am carpooling with are going to disney on wednesday
<ahoneybun> mhall119: any idea what happened in this update to message and phone on UT?
<ahoneybun> they both got updated today
<ahoneybun> hey fsfsmari
 * ahoneybun invites jck77 to the release party and the next Ubuntu Hour, which he needs to update
<ahoneybun> [14:42] <jck77> I used to enter here like a year ago but not that often... since I got the email for "release party" close from home I was like hell yeah finally 
<ahoneybun> 14:43] <jck77> I lost interest before because all the meetings were in Melbourne 
<fsfsmari>  Hey ahoneybun, did you meet Dorothy at movie night?
<ahoneybun> fsfsmari: ^
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> ubuntufl account tweeting
<fsfsmari> She RSVPed to trivia. I think she likes us.
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> so she's new as well XD
<fsfsmari> Yeah! I met her once before, but I can't remember when. It may not even have been a DTS event.
<ahoneybun> oh nice
 * ahoneybun quitely posts Ubuntu Hour in Ft Lauderdale up soon
<fsfsmari> hey jck77, come to the release party. :-)
<fsfsmari> I am SO happy that offering a space has been so helpful to the Linux community. Let's build something great, guys.
<ahoneybun> thanks so much fsfsmari
<fsfsmari> This is why I do it. :)
 * ahoneybun sees that he will get 3 pay checks in Oct
<ahoneybun> \o/
<fsfsmari> W00t!
<fsfsmari> I probably will too, then.
<fsfsmari> So hey, know what you're missing?
<fsfsmari> I'm wearing my glasses today.
<ahoneybun> I've never seen you with those XD
<fsfsmari> I decided to forego contact lenses for the day.
<fsfsmari> Yeah, it's rare. I'm so active, glasses end up being a pain in the butt for me.
<fsfsmari> But yeah, I'm all nerd-girl today.
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> fsfsmari: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/3210-ubuntu-hour-ft-lauderdale/
<ahoneybun> :)))))
<ahoneybun> I've decided the place
<jck77> good evening!!! 
<fsfsmari> I'd like to put it on my calendar, but I don't understand the time codes.
<fsfsmari> Hello jck77!
<jck77> ahoneybun: thenks for the invite 
<ahoneybun> of course!
<ahoneybun> fsfsmari: 1pm EST
<fsfsmari> Oh, so EDT = EST?
<ahoneybun> I guess
<ahoneybun> XD
<fsfsmari> ha! okay.
<ahoneybun> http://www.timeanddate.com/time/zones/edt
<ahoneybun> I picked US/Eastern in the options
<fsfsmari> Oh, I see.
 * fsfsmari thinks it's just too complicated.
<ahoneybun> yea XD
<ahoneybun> imagine how I felt in Spain!
<fsfsmari> I put it on my calendar. You know, that's movie night.
<fsfsmari> So I need to be home at a reasonable hour. ;)
<fsfsmari> When were you in Spain? Why? How? Tell me more!!
<ahoneybun> fsfsmari: in late July
<ahoneybun> Akademy (KDE event), Plane, ask
<fsfsmari> Ha. All right, touche.
<ahoneybun> XD
<fsfsmari> jck77, where do you live?
<jck77> lol last time I logged in into loco team portal was in 2010 
<jck77> damn 
<jck77> fsfsmari: Davie, but is really close to plantation 
<jck77> im close to tower shops where costco is ... 
<fsfsmari> jck77 Also, what's your name? I'm Mari, obviously. ;)
<jck77> Juan
<fsfsmari> Hello Juan!
<jck77> I just registered for the party release.... 
<jck77> :D
<ahoneybun> hey juan
<ahoneybun> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<fsfsmari> I don't know Davie. I'm in Palm Beach County.
 * ahoneybun knows where Juan is
<ahoneybun> I've been over there quite a bit lately
<ahoneybun> I LOVE Blaze Pizza
<jck77> fsfsmari: cool 
<ahoneybun> jck77: if you EVER want to meet there I will go!
<jck77> ahoneybun: hehe I havent tried it 
<fsfsmari> Ha! Art loves Blaze, too.
<jck77> must be good
<ahoneybun> yes!
<jck77> fsfsmari: I only know wellington a bit 
<ahoneybun> it is across from best buy and never 595 if I remember right
<fsfsmari> I haven't tried it either, but everyone says it's great.
<fsfsmari> Hey Juan, are you on Meetup? http://www.meetup.com/DelrayTechSpace/events/225306730/
<ahoneybun> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Blaze+Pizza/@26.095633,-80.252007,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x88d9078c7cf42891:0x361bdc2daf5522b7
<fsfsmari> LINK DEATH
<jck77> wow now im hungry 
<ahoneybun> sadly there are 2 pages for people to RSVP on
<ahoneybun> seems jck77 used the loco one 
<fsfsmari> jck77 Wellington is very far west from us.
<fsfsmari> Oh!
<jck77> fsfsmari: no Im not there yet!!! 
<ahoneybun> Juan Karroum
<jck77> yes thats me
<jck77> :D
<fsfsmari> ahoneybun can I see the loco rsvps?
<ahoneybun> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/3199-ubuntu-1510-release-party/
<ahoneybun> no clue about eric
<ahoneybun> I don't remember meeting him/her
<ahoneybun> its raining so hard here..
<fsfsmari> Eric?
<fsfsmari> I updated our Meetup with the LoCo link. ;)
<ahoneybun> I mean DTS pays for the meetup account so might as well get the money out of it
<fsfsmari> Meetup is a great investment.
<fsfsmari> For any tech group.
<ahoneybun> never said it wasn't :)
<fsfsmari> Probably less so for knitting groups.
<jck77> do I have to rsvp on both sites?
<jck77> or with the loco is enough 
<fsfsmari> No, either one is ok.
<jck77> ok
<ahoneybun> gives us a good count either way
<fsfsmari> Agreed.
<ahoneybun> the fedora 23 wallpapers are amazing: http://fedoramagazine.org/introducing-the-extra-f23-wallpapers
<ahoneybun> yay DTS Twitter is following me!
<fsfsmari> Hehe
<fsfsmari> I'm an idiot about Twitter sometimes. I very often forget which account I'm uwing.
<fsfsmari> s/uwing/using
<fsfsmari> Not that it matters too much.
<ahoneybun> thanks fsfsmari for the kind words
<fsfsmari> It's true. I can't do it myself. Neither can Keith.
<ahoneybun> you for got Joel again
<ahoneybun> *forgot
<ahoneybun> XD
 * fsfsmari facepalms
<fsfsmari> You know....I'm technically employed as a graphics designer now. I should have submitted a desktop design.
<fsfsmari> Technically.
<ahoneybun> desktop design?
<ahoneybun> fsfsmari: even the founder of Ubuntu likes me: https://plus.google.com/+MichaelHall119/posts/F9nEYkPuvnn
<fsfsmari> The Fedora link you posted just now.
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> Mark Shuttleworth +1 that post 
<fsfsmari> "Rising leader". Yes, that's very you.
<ahoneybun> I still have odd feelings about being called that
<fsfsmari> How so>
<ahoneybun> idk different
<fsfsmari> Different?
<fsfsmari> What were you before?
<ahoneybun> I should say honoring then
<fsfsmari> I guess maybe "catalyst" is a better word for you..
 * ahoneybun has bad word choice even if he works on documentation
<fsfsmari> For now. But you'll end up being a so-called "leader" before you know it.
 * ahoneybun pokes mhall119
<fsfsmari> We're talking about you, mhall119.
<ahoneybun> I mean I'm a leader in the Kubuntu Team
<ahoneybun> I'm on the Kubuntu Council
<ahoneybun> https://www.linkedin.com/in/athoneycutt
<fsfsmari> Wait, what? We weren't connected on Linkedin before now? Wtf?
<ahoneybun> XD
<fsfsmari> Okay, my laptop is going to catch fire if I don't shut down and go to bed.
<ahoneybun> I will as well XD
<ahoneybun> night all, fsfsmari mhall119 jck77
<fsfsmari> See you guys tomorrow. Goodnight, jck77
<Garheade> morning yo
<mhall119> morning Garheade 
<Garheade> How are things going this morning mhall119 
<mhall119> Garheade: not enough coffee this morning :)
<Garheade> Now thats a plight I can understand.
<jck77> sup people
<mhall119> hi jck77 
<ahoneybun> the list of people in here seems to be growing
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<jck77> this weather sucks 
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> it does jck77
<ahoneybun> mhall119: second Ubuntu Hour going on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/3210-ubuntu-hour-ft-lauderdale/
<ahoneybun> another I should say
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-23
<ahoneybun> mhall119: http://www.betacowork.com/take-advantage-of-the-coworking-week-belgium-join-us-for-a-week-full-of-events/
<itnet7> finally
<itnet7> man irssi has changed a bit, with tmux
<ahoneybun> holy crap itnet7 lives on IRC!
<mhall119> hey itnet7 
<roaksoax> is this a miracle or what?
<roaksoax> itnet7 is in the house
<itnet7> roaksoax: What's happening man? 
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> Hey ther mhall119 How have you been?
<mhall119> itnet7: not bad, not bad
<itnet7> I'm guessing irssinotifier only does dm's
<itnet7> That's good to hear
<itnet7> ahoneybun: lol
<roaksoax> itnet7: how's it going man! long time no see/talk
<itnet7> Things are going really well, some personal things are getting better. If I can ever get down your way while you're in the Miami, I'll talk with you about them
<itnet7> How about you?
<roaksoax> itnet7: that'd be nice!
<roaksoax> itnet7: and I'm good, working like a mad man
<roaksoax> lots of travel
<roaksoax> but good nonetheless
<itnet7> I'll bet ;-1~
<itnet7> whoops
<mhall119> itnet7: roaksoax: you guys coming to FOSSETCON and UbuCon in November?
<itnet7> that was supposed to be a right parenthesis... this bluetooth keyboard
<itnet7> mhall119: I am planning to, trying to see if I can get work to pay for my supporter package this time
<itnet7> It would be cool to have a bunch of us go
<jck77> good morning everyone
<mhall119> good morning jck77 
<jck77> hey mhall119 
<Garheade> Such excitement in the channel today! 
<Garheade> Morning all
<jck77> Ill try to make it to UbuCon
<jck77> hello fsfsmari 
<fsfsmari> Hi!
<fsfsmari> one sec...
<ahoneybun> hola
<ahoneybun> people
<jck77> hey ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> roaksoax: your in Miami?
<ahoneybun> hello jck77
<ahoneybun> hola mhall119 itnet7 Garheade
<roaksoax> ahoneybun: yup
<ahoneybun> a friend and I are looking for Ubuntu Hour locations
<roaksoax> ahoneybun: what type of location are you looking for ?
<ahoneybun> a place with food and public
<roaksoax> hehe well that depends on what type of food and public you want
<roaksoax> ahoneybun: there's one bar/rest i like, called batch in Brickell
<ahoneybun> http://www.batchmiami.com/ ??
<roaksoax> ahoneybun: yup
<ahoneybun> the brunch time is cool
<roaksoax> ahoneybun: but it really depends on what type of food and what type of place
<roaksoax> ahoneybun: batch is more chill
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I don't want up type
<ahoneybun> somewhere a converstion can just happen
<roaksoax> midtown :) the world of beer
<roaksoax> no food though
<roaksoax> hehe
<ahoneybun> mm
<jck77> I work close to midtown 
<jck77> there is a bunch of places to eat drink 
<jck77> wynnwood too 
<jck77> I always go for happy hour haha
<jck77> specially on Friday that the whole office go for drinks 
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> hey fsfsmari
<fsfsmari> Hey, sorry.
<fsfsmari> I was hiding from co-workers and couldn't type...
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> mhall119: is the catchup going just be on IRC or Hangout?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: hangout I believe
<ahoneybun> hopefully
<fsfsmari> ahoneybun: catchup?
<ahoneybun> fsfsmari: KC and UCC meeting
<jck77> when is that meeting taking place? 
<ahoneybun> it's been going on since 1pm but its members invite only
<ahoneybun> mhall119: well yea Ubuntu GNOME on the download page?
<jck77> oh ok 
<ahoneybun> still up for another hangout 
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> ahoneybun: calling you now
<mhall119> ahoneybun: we're not doing so well with this :)
<ahoneybun> we never do but work is still done XD
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm around now if you still want ot have a call
<ahoneybun> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: 2 people = 41 with tip
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-24
<ahoneybun> nice email mhall119
<mhall119> ahoneybun: thanks, want to join the trello board?
<ahoneybun> yea of course
<mhall119>  added
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> I'll throw the info on twitter
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> ahoneybun: there's a checklist item for that in "Put out call for speakers" you can check off when you do
<ahoneybun> I saw
<ahoneybun> that's another reason I did it lol
<ahoneybun> I saw a carpooling thing but can't find it
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it's just an empty column right now, I was going to have drivers put a card there, and a number of checklist items for how many they can seat
<ahoneybun> well I planned to go with keith but if there is a demand of people in south florida to go I can fit 4 including me
<ahoneybun> with lots of space for suitcases
<ahoneybun> like jck77 maybe? :)
<ahoneybun> throw balloons in there too maybe
<ahoneybun> :))
<ahoneybun> also the registar button goes to fossetcon.org
<ahoneybun> so since that is still off atm
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> ahoneybun: balloons is in Gainesville, not S. Florida
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> opps
<balloons> yea, I'm a little booked atm also :p
<ahoneybun> darn
<mhall119> ahoneybun: fixed the registration button
<ahoneybun> sweet
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-25
<roaksoax> ahoneybun: diud you decide where the ubuntu hour will be?
<ahoneybun> which one?
<ahoneybun> I have one going on in Hollywood and Ft Lauderdale
<ahoneybun> all of them here roaksoax : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida/
<ahoneybun> oh andres!
<roaksoax> hehe
<roaksoax> :)
<ahoneybun> I have not seen you since the FLUX meeting
<roaksoax> yeah ... been busy
<roaksoax> barely spent some time after that meeting
<roaksoax> was in europe for like a month
<roaksoax> month+
<roaksoax> then came back
<roaksoax> then traveled again
<roaksoax> now traveling again 
<roaksoax> :)
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> think you can make the release party next month?
<roaksoax> im gonna be traveling for 2 weeks 
<roaksoax> actually travel on the 3rd
<ahoneybun> oh I see ok
<ahoneybun> so you'll miss the first Ubuntu Hour in Ft.Lauderdale
<roaksoax> yup
<roaksoax> unforunately
<ahoneybun> we have the one in Hollywood on the 17th
<ahoneybun> but I think you trip covers that too
<Nothing_Much> oh man, you guys are so lucky
<roaksoax> ueah I'm actuallygonna be flying back that day
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much: well roaksoax might be lol
<roaksoax> lol
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much: I've not see you I think at a event
<ahoneybun> well then
<jose> mhall119: I can take a tablecloth if needed
<ahoneybun> hey jose
<jose> o/
<ahoneybun> will you be joining us again?
 * ahoneybun works on a top secret slideshow that has NOTHING to do with FOSSETCON :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: is there a set time you want each talk to be?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I need to get the slot info from Bryanstein, I think it was 90 minutes last year, which was a little too long IMO
<ahoneybun> each talk?
<ahoneybun> mine would be 10-15 max
<mhall119> ahoneybun: maybe we can do a lightning talk round at the end
<Nothing_Much> am I gonna miss another ubuntu thing? :(
<ahoneybun> mhall119: sounds like a plan
<Garheade> Morning all
<jck77> hello everyone
<Nothing_Much> Mozilla is becoming the equivalent to AMD.
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: how so?
<Nothing_Much> Depressing: Behind the competition, basically.
<Nothing_Much> But we also NEED Mozilla and AMD or else duopoly or monopoly.
<mhall119> well, that is the story of Netscape/Mozilla for the most part
<Nothing_Much> problem is that Mozilla's going to wind up as relevant as the FSF, which is both a good and bad thing, except that Mozilla is doing things that they have to do to support themselves financially, but that also means losing customers
<Nothing_Much> but I'm more concerned about how bad their stability is on my AMD APU
<Nothing_Much> Fx lags way too much
<jck77> hey ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> hey jck77
<jck77> whats up
<ahoneybun> you said hey earier
<jck77> heheh true... 
<jck77> I've been crazy busy!!! cant wait to leave work 
<ahoneybun> XD
<fsfsmari> I'm at home, which is awesome.
<ahoneybun> same here
<itnet7> ahoneybun: it's only one B, Is your profile a unicorn?
<itnet7> just trying to make sure it's you before I add you
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-26
<ahoneybun> yea ahoneybunn itnet7
<ahoneybun> itnet7: I see your playing BL2
<jck77> damn one of my NAS drives went bad 
<jck77> running testdrive now, but weird thing is that is a seagate 3tb drive and is only showing like its only a 756gb drive... 
<jck77> have no clue why
<jck77> anyone with similar issues before?
<itnet7> ahoneybun: I left it running, I'm at Starbucks near my house... was supposed to meet up with my daughter, but she must be slammed at work :-1~
<itnet7> I have remeber that this keyboard is weird
<ahoneybun> itnet7: are you still around?
<fsfsmari> Hey ahoneybun, can you post the link to the Ubuntu Hour on Saturday?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-27
<ahoneybun> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/3210-ubuntu-hour-ft-lauderdale/
<ahoneybun> fs
<ahoneybun> hey Nothing_Much
<Nothing_Much> howdy
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-26
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> omg
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM3eNAOCphk
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler how can I use nmap to only look at the first 20 or 25 hosts on a network
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> trying to find the ip of my Mycroft unit
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> XD https://nmap.org/movies/
<floridagram12> <AdamOutler> I made a guide for the raspberry pi home automation announcers.  https://community.smartthings.com/t/65-home-automation-announcer/58392  They use the raspberry pi server edition "Minimal".
<beto> hola
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> Heyo
<beto> tengo problemas para actualizar ubuntu studio
<beto> de la 14.4.4 a la 16
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> Mm there's a few Spanish speakers but I only speak english
<beto> I have problems updating ubuntu studio
<beto> 14.4.4 of the 16
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> You mean from 14.04 to 16.04?
<beto> yes
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> There is a IRC channel for Spanish speakers
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> #ubuntu-es I tbink
<beto> as I look
<floridagram12> <KMyers> @RazPi - http://copy.sh/v86/?profile=openbsd
<floridagram12> <govatent> I can help him. Yo te puedo ayudar.
<floridagram12> <govatent> If he's still here.
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> Man I have to deal with Simon...
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> And Amazon messed up
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> Does this look like a Blu phone?
<floridagram12> <KMyers> Da hell...
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> Yea
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> anyone heard of an amazon locker?
<roaksoax> win 10
<maxolasersquad> ahoneybon, I had not, but it seems like a good idea for people who can't trust packages at their doorstep.
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> That's new
<floridagram12> <KMyers> Where is that?
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> A 7 eleven on university and Johnson
<floridagram12> <govatent> That's amazing!
<floridagram12> <govatent> It's too far from me though
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> theirs more
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> *there are more
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> seems you can use them as delievery addresses too
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-27
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> any way to force the adb prompt to show?
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> *anyway
<floridagram12> <Ivoriesablaze> Google's legal today
<floridagram12> <KMyers> Happy Birthday to Google... This warrants sushi
<floridagram12> <Ivoriesablaze> It does, but I can't go down today
<floridagram12> <KMyers> Yeh, this week in general sucks
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Legal lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice IRC client
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-28
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Chromebook Pixel 2 gets Android apps on the Chrome OS stable channel … http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/09/27/chromebook-pixel-2-gets-android-apps-chrome-os-stable-channel/
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> What about mine!?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yep nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oj
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I thought you got it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Not yet
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Wow.  I flagged a spam video and it was taken down 1 minute later.  I must be a YouTube Hero!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm trying it again.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAplb_nZ-6Y
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> last time, I was on pause, then the video went to a fuzzy screen.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> https://plus.google.com/101543748957840229304/posts/d12Yw9V8sdS?_utm_source=1-2-2
<floridagram> <govatent> I have an app I'd like to test in Android 4.0. Is there any way to emulate Android 4 on a device running 5 or 6? Or should I use the x86 build of Android in a vm?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, Android Studio can be used to fire up just about any version of Android
<floridagram> <govatent> I'll check it out
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @Ivoriesablaze, But Google can....
<floridagram> <govatent> https://youtu.be/7rud2rFVoLU
<floridagram> <govatent> For anyone not in the Japanese loop yet
<floridagram> <govatent> Just Google pineapple pen on Google news. And look at the results
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> You got it right this time Amazon
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/make-fan-favs-and-digital-debuts
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Best feature ever
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers and @RazPi
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @RazPi https://imgur.com/kgbFShX
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Too few keys
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers any good places to play card games in Miami Gardens?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I reinstalled linux on my desktop,but decided on unity... I forgot how freaking annoying the side dock is
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> pssht..  windows has a bottom dock.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> you can hide it.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Or I could go kde
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Who uses kde?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> XD
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Or mate
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Or xfce
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Or lxde
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I do
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just fine thank you!
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> That was the joke, Aaron
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I know
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> :S
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> :D
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Or cinnamon
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Am I forgetting any other de?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> LightDM!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> :D
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, yes! How could I forget that??
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> LightDM=Unity
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> :D
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Unity, KDE, MATE, XFCE, LXDE, Cimmamon, Patheonon or whatever elementary uses
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> FluxBox is my next favorite after Unity.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> LXQt
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> would that be a DE?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I don't know if it even uses a dm...  I think it's just fluxbox.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Maybe I'll switch to arch
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> have fun with that
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Meh, how hard could it be? ... 6 hours later ... WHAT HAVE I DONE???
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am L337, I use a TTY shell
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> OH! Maya
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Linux from scratch is 6 months later lol
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> No, that's gentoo
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> How long until we get Unity on Windows?  I have to use windows for everything.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Kde is already on Windows, use that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> a REALLY old version
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Has anybody tried coreos?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nope
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-29
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> And the meetup app finally was updated
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> October 7th meetup?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> The dock in Unity isn't that bad
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Its not
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Nautilus on the other hand...I qm not sure about
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.amazon.com/Steam-Controller-SteamOS/dp/B016KBVBCS/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftuUiXpFhwU
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Dang misleading title.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Has anyone have issues stayimg connected on Freenode?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> They have been having ddos attacks
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I read that yesterday. I thought they would havw reaolved it by now
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> have
<floridagram> <KMyers> Its quiet... too quiet
<floridagram> <KMyers> Be careful... its a trap!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm hunting rabbit
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> opps I mean macs
<floridagram> <KMyers> Can anyone tell me the video game quote that was from?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm weird Chase just followed me on Twitter and want to DM me
<floridagram> <KMyers> Are you sure it is the real chase account and not a scam?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/Chase
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's vertified
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok, who knows
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I asked why and waiting on a reply
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> this is weird: https://twitter.com/Chase/status/781576136954347520
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Can't use Android pay
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> So try to see if it works for you guys
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh, Ill take it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> K
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~tvillare/win10/index.html
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://ubuntu-gnome.kmyers.me/?showguide=false
<floridagram> <KMyers> Needs a lot of work but similar concept
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> click on Cortana though lol
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> heh, i didn't know there was an owncloud droplet on digital ocean
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> it runs on 14.04, though
<floridagram> <KMyers> It would be expensive to host OwnCloud on DO
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Depends if it's just for contacts and calendar stuff
<floridagram> <KMyers> I can get dedicated servers for $60 per month with 2 TB of disk and 16 GB of RAM. Each server has dual quad core Xeon processors and 10 TB of transfer
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> from where?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> damn
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> not that i can afford it
<floridagram> <KMyers> Hell, I can get a Supermicro Dual L5420 with 16 GB of RAM and 2x 1 TB disks for $35 per month
<floridagram> <KMyers> 10 TB of bandwidth on a 1 GBPS port
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> why not just use a local server like the nuc
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> or pi
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> instead of paying for one
<floridagram> <KMyers> My home internet connection is not the best and in the event that my house is out of comission, I still have my data
<floridagram> <KMyers> The hardware can be replaced, my data is not easy to replace
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, true
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have a local copy of my data as well but my OwnCloud instance is where I keep the primary copy, which gets synced to all of my other devices
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ah
<floridagram> <KMyers> And for anything above 1 TB with any other cloud provider, it is less expensive for me to colo a box and host it myself
<floridagram> <KMyers> I can also secure it the way I want to (full disk encryption)
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Everyone here using the desktop client of Telegram?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I am
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The snap one
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> well, the chrome extension... bc chromebook
<floridagram> <Abrerr> c720 fo lifee
<floridagram> <Abrerr> :D
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> CB3
<floridagram> <Abrerr> those x86_64?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> yep
<floridagram> <Abrerr> nice
<floridagram> <Abrerr> dualboot?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @Abrerr, I am. Even though I reninstalled last night. So I need to re setup Telegram again.
<floridagram> <RazPi> So I got sucked into discord
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD so sad
<floridagram> <RazPi> and that's why I forget to check telegram
<floridagram> <RazPi> *looks around dazed* .. hi.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Telegram makes me enter the code about every other day on the laptop.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> not sure why
<floridagram> <RazPi> I've been checking out a game that came out on steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/525610/
<floridagram> <RazPi> Its got a lot of negative reviews but that's because there's some minor bugs that make it a little confusing. If you really want to learn electronics and digital logic I think it still worth it, especially at 5usd its a good practice tool.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Looks cool
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I hope back and forth between Telegram app and the Discord one.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Last couple updates mostly added ainistrative tools
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> administrative
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-30
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Raz, you're on discord?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> alright time to look for that desktop hard drive!
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - how big?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> At least 2tb
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh, nvm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 500gb on this Xbox is bad
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I got an adapter to use a 3.5 hdd
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> What size do you have?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> Should I really say that in public?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm I should have seen one
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just kidding. I don't have any larger than 500 lying around at the moment
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> K
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 2tb at best buy for 99
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Also thinking of grabbing a Blu R1 HD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> To try to port Ubuntu Touch to
<floridagram> <KMyers> 3TB on Amazon for 94
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> prime now?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so I could get it in 2 hours lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram> <KMyers> But 10PM is the latest they do deliveries
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea just joking
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I was looking at Bestbuy as I didn't want to wait really
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> though I could not get it till you got home anyway lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> You don't have prime now in your area ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> not last time I checked
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I've not looking in a few months though
<floridagram> <KMyers> And what do you mean until I get home?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well it's weird to pick up a box at your place without you there lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> I work from home a few days a week, Friday being one of them
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh right
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> :((((((((
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> why can't we use Amazon Locker lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> So... order it tomorrow and ship it to my place
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> alright cool
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just let me know when to expect the delivery
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> alright cool
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Xbox One with 500gbs, such a joke
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> each game is 40gbs+
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> plus the system took 13% already
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers Value is selling backs for the Steam Controller like those you printed now
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 9.99
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> though on sale now for 6.99
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that's your room@!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Here is an early look at my space 2.0
<floridagram> <KMyers> My desk needs some cleaning though
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I like how the laptop is being held up
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and the laptop lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> I just need to work on the Filament Storage area and tool storage and it will be open
<floridagram> <RazPi> wow nice :O
<floridagram> <KMyers> You guys are free to use things on there, just let me know
<floridagram> <KMyers> It even now has its own dedicated workstation
<floridagram> <KMyers> I also have over 25 rolls of Filament on hand
<floridagram> <RazPi> Sweeeeet X)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> If I order it with my account it will still be normal prime
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I think you need shelves.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, You need to do it with the Prime Now app and add my address as the shipping address
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, That's the plan
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Crappy sushi
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> But 🍣
<floridagram> <KMyers> We need some good sushi... it has been too long
<floridagram> <govatent> I'll agree
<floridagram> <KMyers> Holy Crap!!! I found my baby photos!!!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Do you know what this means?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I was BORN!!! and not planted on this planet as a baby to eat the worlds supply of Sushi
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Was it photos you being born? If not then ypu coild of still been planted.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi - https://tech.slashdot.org/story/16/09/30/1523206/author-says-going-offline-for-24-hours-a-week-has-significantly-improved-his-health-sanity-and-happiness
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers I've honestly been considering that
<floridagram> <KMyers> Same, camping would do it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-01
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers still up?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am, what's up?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> could you take a screenshot like this: https://github.com/system76/docs/blob/gh-pages/images/desktop-environment/Gnome.png
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> also https://github.com/system76/docs/blob/gh-pages/images/desktop-environment/Gnome2.png
<floridagram> <KMyers> I guess
<floridagram> <KMyers> Give me a bit
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> if not I'll just throw a VM up
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> since you have GNOME installed
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Looking for something specific?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just with the windows layed out like that
<floridagram> <KMyers> WIll have it in a sec
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> thank you sir
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://www.today.com/parents/teen-invents-sit-us-app-so-no-high-schooler-has-t103444
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> wow movietickets.com let's you pay with bitcoins
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-02
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm thinking of signing up for acorns. I think I've seen it mentioned here. Is it worth doing?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I've not see it here
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's that money investing thing right>
<floridagram> <KMyers> I use it. Not a high yield thing
<floridagram> <govatent> Is it worth just having an account for tiny returns? Like a cup of coffee type of deal?
<floridagram> <govatent> I saw a fb add for it and it seems interesting
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let me send you a referral code. We both get 5 bucks
<floridagram> <KMyers> It adds up
<roaksoax> govatent
<floridagram> <KMyers> Start investing with Acorns today! Get $5 when you use my invite code: https://acorns.com/invite/2UT4ZJ
<floridagram> <govatent> Cool. I'll use your code
<floridagram> <govatent> Hey roaksoax
<floridagram> <govatent> Been a while!
<roaksoax> indeed
<roaksoax> are you guys doing a release party ?
<floridagram> <govatent> I really gotta setup tmux / screen  on my Linux headless server
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we are, the dating is looking to be Nov 5
<floridagram> <govatent> Honestly, between my work and life craziness, Aaron has been holding the team together. He's been amazing.
<roaksoax> ah bummer! gonna be traveling that week
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers we need to look at some places
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> then we can have a month to promote it
<roaksoax> the release is in less the two weeks though :)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I would not say amazing, we've not had a Ubuntu Hour in a few months,...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we can have the party whenever we want
<roaksoax> if you guys I'll be traveling between the 29th Oct and the 13th. But if you guys do it before or after, please do let me know
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't think there are rules of having more then one
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> not sure though but us in the south could get one together fast just takes time to plan on up north where I don't know where anything it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *anything is
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'll be in Orlando this weekend and Oct 28-29 for Halloween Horror with the roommate
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 is there anything against more then 1 release party for a LoCo?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I know we would not get more then 1 LoCo box thingy with stickers and such
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> alright making a Ubuntu Hour at Mojos on Oct 15
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/events/234569282/
<floridagram> <govatent> I'll be late. This morning my building announced a meeting on October 15 for our termite situation
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's fine
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just a general time
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> what matters is you better make it to this one! @govatent
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram> <govatent> Yup.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so many Wordpress themes to pick from ...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm still trying to find a theme for the loco site
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I would never expect to see this
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> asking me to modify sudoers in a update?!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @mhall119 The system admin should be the only package maintainer of sudoers, correct?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm asking because this seems like an outrageous upstream issue with ubuntu or one of the packages i've installed.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> holy crap!  i just set up "Xming X Server" on windows and I can now run X- apps.
<floridagram> <mhall119> @AdamOutler if you've modified /etc/sudoers and then get a package update, you will be asked that question
<floridagram> <mhall119> So, someone or something changed your sudo configuration since it was installed
<floridagram> <Abrerr> There's a release party?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> There will be
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @mhall119 that seems wrong.  Why should any pacakge ever modify my sudoers list?  That's a whitelist of admins on my machine.  Packages should not modify it.
<floridagram> <mhall119> anything that runs as root can modifiy it, that goes for package installation as well as anything you run as root
<floridagram> <mhall119> distro developers would probably keep other packages in the archives from editing it, since as you say it seems wrong to do
<floridagram> <mhall119> but that won't help you against 3rd party packages, stuff in PPAs, or scripts that you yourself run with sudo
<floridagram> <mhall119> do you know what package update triggered that message?
<floridagram> <mhall119> I'm guessing it was the 'sudo' package itself
<floridagram> <RazPi> @AdamOutler Because ruby mindset of duck punching is transferring over to Linux and working its way into the system.
<floridagram> <RazPi> duck punching is my favored term over monkey patching
<floridagram> <mhall119> you yourself shouldn't be editing /etc/sudoers either, that's what /etc/sudoers.d/ is for
<floridagram> <KMyers> @All - anyone up for a sushi run soon? Maybe the night of the 15th?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> You did see the date of the Ubuntu Hour right?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Ubuntu doing a new release?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> what?  when did that happen?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I'm asking -- because I have no idea. I'm really out of the Ubuntu-loop. lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Yes, but after
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we are
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's at Beta 2 right now
<floridagram> <Abrerr> When's the official date? I'll have to get it installed.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> haven't done dist-upgrade in ages
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oct 13 I think
<roaksoax> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-25
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers got a place
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Nice
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Anyone who needs a good wallpaper
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Where is that?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> hrm.  Telegram just started asking if I wanted to switch to mobile/desktop if I make the desktop app smaller
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr, Denver Garden
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-26
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @ahoneybun, You're in CO already?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yep got an apartment too
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> creepy
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> nice place otherwise
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea my mom and dad are here till Saturday
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Opps
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> wow.  you look just like them.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD what
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You look like your mom and dad.  Just like them.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ahh
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> one bedroom, kitchen and bath?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What's that cost in Denver these days? 800? 1000?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's about 975 but includes all the utilities
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Even electric
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Where does one find a raspberry pi zero w for $10?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @AdamOutler @all anyone want stuff from Micro Center
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I can get in store deals and ship
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> http://www.microcenter.com/product/475267/raspberry_pi_zero_wireless
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Guessing you want some?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am good for now
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Just saying
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yes.  I do.  Is there a way you can ship to me?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's in-store only, but it's $5 for a raspi 0 w
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I could there are FedEx and stuff
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My other option is Amazon for $25
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Shipping should be decent
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> If you go there. Pick up 2-3 of them for $5 for me and I'll compensate you for shipping + $20 extra for your time.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> If you get two of them I'll save money.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Alright I'll let you know when I can, I'm starting tomorrow now
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I start work tomorrow now
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> USPS flat rate may be worth it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea it's a small bag really
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Got my dad to try sushi @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Code Monkey get up get coffee...
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze , Hector and I are currently outside the private Johnathan Coulton event
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ahh right nice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, They have a OPEN BAR
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Where's that?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers found a new smartwatch https://i.pinimg.com/originals/75/d6/cf/75d6cfaa95b16c835a20def7dcbbb2a9.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That cPanel Conference
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> wait wait
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> THAT'S TODAY?!
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes. I know I told you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> AAAAAAAAAAH
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> How long has it been going on?!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Did they already do the concert?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The concert has not started. How fast can you get here. Your name is on the RSVP list
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm in west palm right now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> (Location, lon: -80.14578, lat: 26.121466)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ft Lauderdale
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I could probably make it an an hour-ish if I'm quick I have to ask work if I can have today
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ETA to concert start
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hurry
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No clue
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think it starts now actually dammit
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> @RazPi god speed sir
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It has not started yet. People are still arriving. It is still pretty empty
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-27
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm here
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Get in …  They are just wrapping up
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> How do I get in
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> The side
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi has a new profile photo
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> Epic
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze .... I have no witty comments
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Although I may have had too much to drink
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> MailChimp?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> These are chimo sliders
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just a preview of what we are enjoying
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> So cool!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Nice big monitors!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Niiice
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun I need to open a ticket.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @ahoneybun my first ticket is that that pink keyboard is awesome
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-28
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent got my hands on a Lemur
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's the one with a Type C port for data
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Nice!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I think that's the one I have. I love it.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Got the new Pop Beta and going to install it
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I was actually talking to Jack about pop os. I'm gonna try it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Carl came over and told me to rid of the Unity installed that the desktop had when I came in lol
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I have an interview with vmware in Colorado. I was told they'd call me back to tell me what day the Skype call will be.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Niceee
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Is that the one in Broomfield?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Thanks for the message @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You're welcome.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Got to be honest that's a blast already
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent if it is the one in Broomfield then that's like 20 miles from me
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Not too bad. I'd drive to see you for sure.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Heck, I lived in sunrise. It was near 15-25 miles to get to aventura or sunny isles
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> The Lemur is nice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Game Night!!!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Did you lose Joel?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> His backpack is still here so he must not have gone far
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> So the new Google photos 3.6 will identify pets
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'll have to start naming dust bunnies in the house.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - https://www.amazon.com/SmartThings-Link-for-NVIDIA-SHIELD/dp/B071GSVP6Z/ref=as_li_ss_tl?&linkCode=ll1&tag=lz0d6-20&linkId=c5f00fdfd14005ca64383564512b7274
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Not sure about this one.   Why would you want your game console to run the house?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The Android app is not fully featured
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is really good as an alternative to a full smart things hub. I know you have one but if you did not
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/weather/hurricane/article175833646.html
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-29
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> What!!!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> What was that?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Also I have my vmware phone interview today at 5. It's supposed to be around 90 mins long.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> The CC voting is over
<ahoneybun> Well I'm on the UCC
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun https://webpass.net/denver/ you can get "google fiber/webpass" in your area maybe.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @govatent, Nice. Make sure to bring up dogecoin, this will get you in fo sho
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Seriously though, what kinda work would you be doing? :)
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Sysops support team
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Score!!!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Neat.  Y u no raspi though?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I have emulators on my shield console.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> And with the wireless adb, I can just download and transfer the files from my desktop.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Starfox 2 will take a while to make it to emulators. It is not a simple ROM dump as it needs dedicated hardware (on a real snes cartridge) that was never released (SuperFX2). It will take a while for developers to reverse engineer it and impliment it in an emilator
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> you all system76 fans need to get into the Fan Club room and be cool
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> fan club room? @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://t.me/system76_chat
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> A wild emma
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Beer pong time!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> You get to drink at work?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It happens
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yea lol at work too
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> *lunch
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Nice
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-30
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I killed my interview. It went very well I think
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Great
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Very nice!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I will hear back in 5 business days. If so, I will start looking for places in Colorado
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Although I'm sticking to broomfield cause Denver is 20 miles away from vmware. I'd rather be closer to the office and drive to Denver for fun
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yes of course
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh yeah!  Camera mounted to the bed! Anyone wanna see this sweet action?   https://print.adamoutler.com/webcam/?action=stream&1506774482033
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm live streaming this bed action!
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Umm... Not sure I want to see your "bed action".
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> My friend showed me with the octoprint on the pi he was able to save a time lapse of printing. Its neat
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah I have that set up now.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> FML
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Stupid comcast
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What did they do now?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Well they set me up for phone when I just asked for internet
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I was on the phone for 40 mins trying to get that off but then they can't do it yet
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Well, the more you bundle, the more you save!  Get tv, cell service, home security and automation too!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Just keep adding packages until it's free!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nahhh
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'd like just internet please lol
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  this is a cool print. https://print.adamoutler.com/webcam/?action=stream&1506807965736
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It has neat curves.  It's a VESA mount for a raspberry pi.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nice
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-10-01
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1475009&p=9430763#post9430763
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Found out why the domain I'm watching might be unavailable, there's two 30 day waiting periods
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and a 5 day waiting period
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers :D
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> There are 6 mods pictured here.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It's a frankenprinter
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It looks like comcast uped my speed at the other house
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> They doubled it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> 75 -> 150
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers thanks for that Trim thing
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun you didn't read the fine print  "Unfortunately, increased Comcast speeds can only be utilized for faster communication with comcast-owned speed test servers."
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I didn't change it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @govatent, nice m8, keep us posted!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Anyone here a docsis pro?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Netgear C6300 router/cable modem
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Moved to a new place and my box started being weird
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> factory reset and tinkering later
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I noticed I lose all of my LAN side when I plug in the COAX.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Like, all of it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> 2.4 no longer broadcasts
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and I get a 50.x.x.x WAN IP over ethernet
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm sitting here on hold for support to ask them wth they're doing to my box.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm two beers deep already...
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> brb, grabbing my 3rd
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> New house, different beers, and internet problems. fvck ya!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am 3D Printing my laptop
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ah righr
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, What? How do you mean?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Soon grasshopper
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> 💔
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Btw, they had my device set to bridged mode. Docsis gives complete hardware control apparently. Pretty cool and scary at the same time.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-24
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Is there a way to check my voicemail online
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Whoops wrong channel
<vodkode> hi RazPi
<vodkode> hows it going?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-25
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> TIL metro PCS bakes the chrome app into their image and sets the homepage to 'metropcs.mobi' for those awesome popup spam messages.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm guessing that's standard practice for most carriers, but dang
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Top sites are Tinder lol.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @ahoneybun, wat
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-26
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @RazPi still in the Philippines?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @govatent yes
<vodkode> where ya at in phils? I lived in makati for a while
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Manila
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What'd you do in Makati?
<vodkode> worked in outsourcing
<vodkode> specifically, I worked for a white label SEO biz selling resellers on working with them 
<vodkode> loved it there, got very sick, had to come home
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The music I was listening to started buffering when we got a bump.. and I thought it was CD skipping xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yay..  Linus
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Linux
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I saw that in a 7-11
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.twogreenbackpacks.com/2014/01/17/how-to-use-a-butt-spray-in-se-asia/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm still not brave enough to try this
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-27
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Introducing Cloudflare Registrar: Domain Registration You Can Love … https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-registrar/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Wholesale domains
<mlsquad> ++
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-28
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Adam Outler: … Crostini mainlined yet?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Is Crostini mainlined yet?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Yes. On many mid-2017 and newer Chromebooks.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> In stable
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-29
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Re-Open-Sourcing MS-DOS 1.25 and 2.0 – Windows Command Line Tools For Developers … https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/09/28/re-open-sourcing-ms-dos-1-25-and-2-0/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun I'm toying with switching back to KDE for my day to day use.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent I'm back on Kubuntu on my Galago Pro.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Is kubuntu keeping up with the main Ubuntu security releases?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> You mean the point releases?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Of so yes.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Elon Musk agrees to pay $20 million and quit as Tesla chairman in deal with SEC … https://amp.cnn.com/money/2018/09/29/technology/business/elon-musk-tesla-sec-settlement/index.html
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-30
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @KMyers I found the solution to battery problems
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That is so @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Actually now that I've been on an international Delta flight without an outlet, I'm thinking in that direction too
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Or a lighter laptop
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Still eyeing that Samsung
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @RazPi which samsung? a chromebook?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Chromebook plus
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> As long as I can load dev packages and run blender it would work for me I think
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi the plus (v2) can but access to USB is not there yet
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun does kubuntu ship with a version of gcc?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It should just like Ubuntu does I believe.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun i'm in love with kde again.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Let's get coffee and contribute!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'll be backing up my laptop and moving from pop os to kubuntu
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> when are you moving into the new place?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Oct 5th is my move in date.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> So next Fri.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> A system that meets the minimum system requirements for chrome
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> :p
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'll go hide away now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Wow. That should do at least 7 tabs
